# Can't find shrimp?!



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I got 6 shrimp the other day and now I can only find two. Help!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Are they in with a betta? If so they may have been eaten. I put 10 neos in with my young girl and she literally moved stuff and they are all gone within a few days. I figured since she has a small mouth and I had so many hides for them and plants and 2 pieces of cholla wood along with the wood being covered with mosses and another thing covered with moss they would be fine. Nope she likes live food and they didn’t have a chance.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> Are they in with a betta? If so they may have been eaten. I put 10 neos in with my young girl and she literally moved stuff and they are all gone within a few days. I figured since she has a small mouth and I had so many hides for them and plants and 2 pieces of cholla wood along with the wood being covered with mosses and another thing covered with moss they would be fine. Nope she likes live food and they didn’t have a chance.


Thanks for the reply. No, they are with livebearer fry. 3 are bigger shrimp and 1 is a medium sized one and 2 are smaller.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Shrimp are not easy to keep. If parameters are off by just a bit they will die. Anything other than 0 Ammonia and Nitrites and over 15-20 ppm Nitrates will kill them. Do you know your TDS? If it is too high their carapace become too hard and they cannot molt. Stress can kill them. The stress from living with a predator; from living with too many critters other than inverts can kill them. If not acclimated properly they will die.

Yours is not an unusual situation.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

but if they died, i would find the dead bodies. and if something was wrong, they would all die.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Now different sizes of shrimp are disappearing and reappearing again. I don't know where they are all hiding. 😂


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They could be disappearing when they molt. I have a tank dedicated to Vampire and Bamboo Shrimp and Thai Micro Crabs. They are all filter feeders. I thought I had lost several. Moved a plant and it was raining shrimp and crabs.

If they die, however, the fish will eat all of them; carapace included. They also tend to die in out-of-sight places and are never found. Does the tank have a snail?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> They could be disappearing when they molt. I have a tank dedicated to Vampire and Bamboo Shrimp and Thai Micro Crabs. They are all filter feeders. I thought I had lost several. Moved a plant and it was raining shrimp and crabs.
> 
> If they die, however, the fish will eat all of them; carapace included. They also tend to die in out-of-sight places and are never found. Does the tank have a snail?


I have a stocking on the filter. No, I don't have and snails in there. The only fish that are in there are platy and guppy fry .5" and under,


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Post a photo of the tank. And a half-inch fish can kill a shrimp.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I just found 4 shrimplet! 💕


----------

